# Ariens 1980 St724



## tmsax (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello what a great resource this forum is to me.

I received an Ariens ST724 snowblower from my fathers estate. Is is a 1980 model with a tecumseh H70-130210E or H70-130216E due to oxidation it is difficult to see. The machine has no carb , muffler or mounting hardware. 

My question is that I am told by a local shop the engine requires an intake pipe (between carb and block). I have not been able to locate info on how the carb is mounted directly to the block or if a pipe is required.

The machine has great compression and did work prior to my father taking the carb and muffler off.


Thanks

Tim


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the carb uses a thin spacer maybe half an inch thick.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

As Stated above, It's a Spacer about 1/2" with a set of screws. When attaching to the block, you need to screw one side in a bit, then alternate to other side until it' snug. Here's a Pic. I have them available, pm if interested.


----------



## tmsax (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. Now that I do not need the intake pipe. This leads to the question that the exhaust will need to be on an extension. The intake and exhaust ports are very close would appear to hit each other


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Muffler is relatively flat. Have them available. PM if interested, Have Airboxes, and any other parts you might need.


----------



## tmsax (Apr 5, 2017)

Jackmels,

Please let me know if you have the carb Flange, Carb bolts and muffler studs or bolts. Thank you again

Tim


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's Your Parts, including Carb Gasket. PM Sent.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## tmsax (Apr 5, 2017)

Can you send me your address again I am in the Pool business and things got crazy Thanks Tim Saxer


----------

